# Finding odd-sized ceramic tile



## anniesez (Sep 17, 2010)

Where can I find 12 3/8" square ceramic tile? I don't need to match the color, because it will be underneath a freestanding vanity, but it would sure save me some ugly cuts to be able to use the same size! The bathroom floor was redone in tile using this odd size about 15 years ago, but the tile was not extended under vanity. Any suggestions will help!


----------



## budro (Sep 18, 2010)

go to an established floor covering company and check their left over inventory from previous jobs. the one here in my town has rows and rows of stacked left over tile. if you can't find the right size, while you are there, have them cut you one from a larger piece. they should have a tile saw nearby and do it for a nominal fee. make sure you buff the cut edge. in short, i guess i'm saying go to where the action is. thanks, budro


----------



## AskMrJay (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey there anniesez,

This is Mr. Jay with The Home Depot out in Chicago.

Do you happen to have any of the boxes from the tile that was laid in that room? The reason I ask is that you may be looking at an issue with tile caliber. Just like how dyelots vary in production, so do the actual measurements of the tile; and they dont always come out 12 x 12 as written on the box. 

In order to ensure that you get the proper fit, the caliber number is usually written on the box somewhere. Bring that with or note it when you get the new tiles. If its a different tile altogether, I would try and at least buy from the same manufacturer since a 5-caliber for one company, may be different for another.

Good luck with the search, and let me know if there are other questions.

-	Mr. Jay [Im a Home Depot Store Associate, trained and authorized to help people on the Internet]


----------



## handyguys (Sep 24, 2010)

or - if its under a vanity, and color doesn't matter. just use a 12" tile and sanded grout to make up the difference.


----------

